# quest



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

please i have ibs c really bad will a prebiotic help this and my bloating please some one answer this post


----------



## pamela123 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Scarlet, I just saw your post. I also had IBS C for 20 years. But I saw a posting a couple of weeks ago from someone who said that a new probiotic called Symbion was getting rid of their pain and brain fog (a different forum). So I ordered it and it is really helping with my bowel movements too. I used to have to take acacia fiber every day to keep things somewhat moving, but I haven't had to take it once since I started this probiotic. It's helping with many of my symptoms (FMS, CFS), but the constipation is soooo much better. My husband is taking it too and it's helping his IBS - C&D (alternating), so it works for both apparently. We're not 100% by any means, but it is working. I hope this helps!


----------

